#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Drilling And Workover >  >  >  Underbalanced Drilling

## Divay

hi everbody I m divay.I need books on underbalanced drilling technology to cmplete my major project.If any buddy have than plz reply this thread..If any body have Petroskills Advanced Underbalnced well design course than please send me on my email divay123kumar@gmail.com

See More: Underbalanced Drilling

----------


## irfan4jaanu

yes i do just give me your mail id i will forward it

----------


## Divay

my email id is divay123kumar@gmail.com

----------


## mrarpit_1231

Please send me too at mrarpit_1231@yahoo.com

----------


## moushag

Send me an information about underbalance drilling on hagagouf@yahoo.com, Thank You
Gentilmen, Any feed back.
Regards,

----------


## sujithsujith

plz send it to me also....sujith_bemba@yahoo.com  
GOD BLESS U ABUNDANTLY....
thx a lot !

----------


## Mohamed

> yes i do just give me your mail id i will forward it



what about upload it at one of hosting sites  and share the link with us  
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## moushag

Thank You

----------


## ibidabo

plz send the book to me too mirillaibama@yahoo.com

----------


## hoanglan8496

Please for me: sondung4ever@gmail.com
Thanks

----------


## Islam_khalil

Plz send material to me also.   eng.islam_khalil@hotmail.com
Thank you

----------


## gman_g2000

can you please send me too gman_g2000@yahoo.com
Thanks

----------


## ifyobot

Please send me the books as well, my email is ifyobot@gmail.com

See More: Underbalanced Drilling

----------


## aquiles

please send file aboud drillig underbalanced

aquiles

----------


## raphael

i need too, forrox@Hotmail.com

----------


## anihita

Dear Divay,
request should be in the forum, not in the personal mailbox, in this way, other loose their share.

here are some materials for you :




> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]







> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]







> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]







> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## tomate_57

plz send it to me also.... tomate_57@hotmail.com

----------


## edd

Hey, if somebody can upload the files for all of us. Ill thank you.
Because I need it too.

----------


## majid2009

majid.valizadeh@yahoo.com
Thanks in advance

----------


## samuelektro

thank you anihita !

----------


## SLB

Hi friends
Hope everything goes well with you
I have provided a huge collection of newest petroleum software like: Petrel 2013.3, Eclipse 2013.1, Geoframe 2012, Paradigm 2011.3, Olga 7.2, OSP4.0.3, Mepo 4.2, Techlog 2013.2, RoXar RMS 2013.1, Ecrin 4.2.07, CMG 2013.1, S/M/T K/ingdom 8.8, Rokdoc 6.0.0.107, Desicion Space Desktop r5000.8.1.1, Drillworks 5000.8.1.1, Openworks r5000.8.1, VIP-Nexus 5000.4.4.0, Skua Gocad 2011.3, IPM 8.0, PetroMod 2013.1, Interactive Petrophysics 4.1, Openflow 2012.2, Pipesim 2013.1, Que$tor 3013Q1, FractPro 2013, Vista 13, Jason 8.4, GeoGraphix Discovery 2013, and so many other things ...
if anybody need Please contact me I will share with you. Also I need some applications hope you can kindly help me.

My E-mail is: slbsoft33@gmail.com

Cheers.

----------


## touahri abdeldjebar

also me touahriaaldjebar@gmail.com

----------


## touahri abdeldjebar

me tooooo :Sorrow: touahriaaldjebar@gmail.com

----------

